
Show HN: Mental Maths with Text-to-Speech and AI - Homeschooler
https://apps.apple.com/app/id1506363398
======
nmstoker
This looks like it could do with a video - the description and screenshots
appear to give a sense of what's going on in the app but actually showing
people would be much better - unless you want to rely purely on the kind of
people who'll just install something they don't know, which seems limiting (eg
if I can't use it as I'm not on Apple but if I saw how it worked and figured
it was good I could hypothetically recommend it to people in education or I
could give feedback on whether I'd be interested if only you targeted some
other platform)

